# A Las Vegas timeshare I never knew about--The Berkley



## Karen G (Nov 10, 2017)

Today my husband and I went to the Silverton Casino for his free veteran's buffet. We hadn't been there in awhile and I was surprised to see a sign on a high rise tower next to the casino (which I had always assumed was hotel rooms) that said it was  The Berkley, a Vacation Village Resort.

Judging from the pictures on their website, it looks like a really nice property.  The location is nice, too, next to the I-15 freeway and the Silverton Casino with Bass Pro Shop attached. It's just a few miles from the Strip and several blocks north of the Southpoint Casino and the Grandview timeshares.  I just noticed on their website that the Grandview is also a Vacation Village resort. Interesting!

I don't think I've ever read any TUG posts about anyone staying there or attending a sales presentation.  Have any Tuggers done so?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 10, 2017)

There has been some mention of it on the FaceBook Grandview Owners Group. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 10, 2017)

RCI website says it's a Points resort, Gold Crown, 1 and 2 bedrooms. # DD68. Looks pretty nice.

https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=DD68

Dave


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm seeing it now as an exchange possibility on RCI. *Anyone stayed here yet? *No two bedroom units showing on RCI for July; only one-bedroom. Possible they aren't depositing any into RCI.

There are units available in July 2018. I grabbed a unit at Wyndham Desert Blue and paid for it. Then saw that there were units available at the Berkley. I thought what the hell is the Berkley and then saw it was the new timeshare that was built at the Silverton. It looks similar to the Wyndham Desert Blue from the pictures as far as being new & having what seems to be decent furniture.

The thing I didn't like about Wyndham Blue the last stay was that if you park behind the building, it's a PITA to get to the front desk when you first get there. You need a room key to get in the back door. And when you use that door during your stay, you have to go through multiple doors to get to it...hopefully it's easier to navigate the Berkley. 

Someone should be trading in soon I hope to give a review on it for TUG. I'm booked up for Las Vegas for this year so it will be April 2019 at the earliest that I'll be able to check it out (or summer 2019).


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 3, 2018)

Just found this at Interval when searching for a friend who wants to visit LV soon. Other than it's location, it looks great and affordable. I'm also surprised there are no reviews yet. I called the resort and they said they opened two years ago. 

Note: there is a weekly $25 resort fee.


----------



## rboesl (Mar 3, 2018)

It's a new Vacation Village property. It's been built near where the new football stadium is being built just for that reason. Grandview sales people were touting it last year.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 3, 2018)

rboesl said:


> It's a new Vacation Village property. It's been built near where the new football stadium is being built just for that reason. Grandview sales people were touting it last year.


Not really that close to the new stadium. The strip is closer to the stadium than the Silverton
The new stadium is straight across the interstate from Mandalay Bay-Four Seasons-Delano


----------



## rboesl (Mar 3, 2018)

Hmmm.......I guess another exaggerated truth by a sales staff.


----------



## dneveu (Apr 28, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Just found this at Interval... Other than it's location, it looks great and affordable. I'm also surprised there are no reviews yet. I called the resort and they said they opened two years ago. Note: there is a weekly $25 resort fee.



I would also be interested in anyone who has stayed at the resort and can provide a review.  I saw it in Interval with an AC cert.  The room pictures looked nice; however, when I googled the reviews they were consistently bad (Trip advisor, Yelp, Expedia, etc) which seemed surprising for a resort that opened in Oct 2016.  Definitely many more poor reviews (all generally with same comments) versus positive comments.   There also was no interval tier designation (select, premier, elite, boutique) for the property which surprised me, but I am not clear how a resort earns such a designation.  

There is a weekly (one time) $25 resort fee, parking is free, shuttle to strip runs a few times a day (goes to Aria). Property is about a mile from Mandalay Bay, making it closer to airport so likely you have plane noise.  For now we are passing but would love to hear input from others.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 28, 2018)

dneveu said:


> I would also be interested in anyone who has stayed at the resort and can provide a review.  I saw it in Interval with an AC cert.  The room pictures looked nice; however, when I googled the reviews they were consistently bad (Trip advisor, Yelp, Expedia, etc) which seemed surprising for a resort that opened in Oct 2016.  Definitely many more poor reviews (all generally with same comments) versus positive comments.   There also was no interval tier designation (select, premier, elite, boutique) for the property which surprised me, but I am not clear how a resort earns such a designation.
> 
> There is a weekly (one time) $25 resort fee, parking is free, shuttle to strip runs a few times a day (goes to Aria). Property is about a mile from Mandalay Bay, making it closer to airport so likely you have plane noise.  For now we are passing but would love to hear input from others.



A friend spent a week there (I got him the getaway week from II) and he thought it was nice. I certainly didn’t hear any negatives from him about the resort itself.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 29, 2018)

From their website it looks nice.  Their website says you can rent a one bedroom for $179 per night  or a two bedroom for $229.  If I was still traveling to Las Vegas at lot, I'd probably rent a room for a couple of days to check it out before thinking of buying or exchanging in for a Week.  Another option would be to rent a room at the Silverton for $59 a night and use it as a base to check out the Berkley.

George


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2018)

Just what I want: a TS attached to a Bass Pro Shop. Yee-Haw!


----------



## silentg (Apr 29, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Just what I want: a TS attached to a Bass Pro Shop. Yee-Haw!


This might appeal to some.


----------



## John Cummings (May 12, 2018)

dneveu said:


> I would also be interested in anyone who has stayed at the resort and can provide a review.  I saw it in Interval with an AC cert.  The room pictures looked nice; however, when I googled the reviews they were consistently bad (Trip advisor, Yelp, Expedia, etc) which seemed surprising for a resort that opened in Oct 2016.  Definitely many more poor reviews (all generally with same comments) versus positive comments.   There also was no interval tier designation (select, premier, elite, boutique) for the property which surprised me, but I am not clear how a resort earns such a designation.
> 
> There is a weekly (one time) $25 resort fee, parking is free, shuttle to strip runs a few times a day (goes to Aria). Property is about a mile from Mandalay Bay, making it closer to airport so likely you have plane noise.  For now we are passing but would love to hear input from others.



We have stayed at the Silverton several  times and have never noticed any noise from the airport.


----------



## BennyBoy00 (May 14, 2018)

dneveu said:


> I would also be interested in anyone who has stayed at the resort and can provide a review.  I saw it in Interval with an AC cert.  The room pictures looked nice; however, when I googled the reviews they were consistently bad (Trip advisor, Yelp, Expedia, etc) which seemed surprising for a resort that opened in Oct 2016.  Definitely many more poor reviews (all generally with same comments) versus positive comments.   There also was no interval tier designation (select, premier, elite, boutique) for the property which surprised me, but I am not clear how a resort earns such a designation.
> 
> There is a weekly (one time) $25 resort fee, parking is free, shuttle to strip runs a few times a day (goes to Aria). Property is about a mile from Mandalay Bay, making it closer to airport so likely you have plane noise.  For now we are passing but would love to hear input from others.



I have not stayed here, but to be fair, nearly all the negative reviews on Yelp relate to sales tactics and not the resort itself.  Some even say the rooms are nice, but the sales....  Sounds like a lot of people were offered free promotional stays, and hated the timeshare presentation - which was actually in the Grandview sales center rather than at the Berkeley resort.  We own at the Grandview, and love that resort.  My impression of the Berkeley is that the rooms are nearly identical to Grandview, but the Berkeley doesn't have the more resort type of pool area, etc. which is what I would be after.  Some may like being next to Silverton, but I think South Point has more amenities than Silverton and is next to Grandview.


----------

